# Kleines Filmstudio für Webproduktion bauen ?



## dido78 (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

wir betreiben einen Onlineshop und möchten regelmäßig kleine eigene Video´s mit Themen rund um unseren Shop drehen. 

Das ganze soll ein bisschen in der Art wie hier werden:

http://www.bitsundso.de/adventskalender/2008/12/06/ipod-nano/

Zielsetzung wäre es ein Setup zu haben, wo man ein Video "on fly" produzieren könnte ohne danach noch stunden irgendwas bearbeiten zu müssen. Das ganze ist eher als Serviceerweiterung und Inovation in unserem Bereich gedacht. Es sollte natürlich von den Kosten her so günstig wie möglich sein. Ich denke folgende Sachen braucht man:

1. Greenbox
2. Kamera (vielleicht auch zwei um "live" aus unterschiedlichen Blinkwinkeln zu filmen ?)
3. Headset bzw. Sound Setup ? Oder wie bekommen die im oberen Video den Sound so gut hin ?
4. Theke
5. Licht
6. PC
7. Software

Ja richtig schwer tue ich mich z.B. beim Thema Kamera ? Welche Kamera ist für sowas geeignet. Gerade auf für Greenbox. Ich hab mich versucht ein bisschen in das Thema einzulesen und gemerkt das da wirklich scheinbar viel zu beachten ist ? Oder seh ich das ein bisschen zu eng ?

Wie gesagt soll das ganze nur für web geeignet sein ABER wenn es geht so profimäßig wie möglich aussehen. Also halt mit Titel, vielleicht hier und da mal ein kleiner Effekt, cooler Hintergrund durch Greenbox oder das man z.B. mit Hilfe der Greenbox mal eine Powerpoint Präsentation einspielen kann, der Moderator aber weiterhin zu sehen ist usw.

Würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ich hier vielleicht ein paar Tips und Hilfen finden könnte.

Grüße,
Dido


----------



## chmee (9. Dezember 2008)

zu 1. Schau mal bei youtube, da gibt es mehrere famose Videos zum Thema, wie man es "billig" aufbaut, und dass es auch noch gut aussieht. zB http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6brdwY-dvU und http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaP-gGSvcAU .

zu 2. Ja, das ist nicht so einfach. Grundsätzlich benötigt man zum Keying viel Licht, ergo fällt das Thema Lichtstärke nicht so ins Gewicht. Sinnvoll ist es aber, eine HDV-Kamera zu kaufen, wobei es da auch nicht die Teuersten sein müssen. ZB die Canon HV20 ist eine gute Wahl, gehört zu den schärfsten Kamera in diesem Segment. Gleichzeitig benötigst Du fürs Web keine HDV-Auflösung, sondern nimmst die Auflösung nur für ein sauberes Keying, weil eh kleiner skaliert wird.

zu 3. Ein Richtmikro/Hyperniere, wie zB das Sennheiser MKE400 macht schon so eine gute Aufnahme. ab auf ein Stativ, entweder angeln oder aus der Kamerarichtung in Richtung Gesicht. Am Rechner dann noch Lautstärke mit Kompressor/Limiter verbessert und mit den EQs einen klaren Klang zurechtgebogen, dann ist alles gut. Sicherlich wird es beim ersten Mal länger dauern, aber sowas speichert man als Preset und kann es dann später wieder benutzen, ohne nochmal die Gehirnzellen krumm zu machen.

zu 4. Hmm, Keine Ahnung  Da es nur vor der Kamera aussehen soll, her mit einem Tischler, Front, Seite und Tischplatte rauf, fein angemalt und lackiert..

zu 5. Manche finden Baustellenstrahler toll, ich halte von Denen gar nix. Und bitte nicht unter 500W pro Lampe. Es wird viel Licht benötigt. Bei eBay gibt es immer wieder so einen Kobold-Lichtkoffer mit 3 Lampen, der ist eine gute Wahl. Alternativ dazu kann man solche Softboxen bauen. Mit viel Licht gibt das reichlich und schönes Licht. Ach ja, Du brauchst auch noch wenigstens 2 starke Lampen für den Hintergrund ( Greenscreen ).

zu 6. Jeder 500Euro PC ist für Schnitt geeignet. Wichtig : aktueller Dualcore, 2GB RAM, mind. 2 Festplatten. Grafikkarte, wenn Onboard, dann keine Intel. Abhängig von der Kamera Firewire oder Speicherkartenslot. Übrigens ist mit Mpeg2 und AVCHD ( darauf basieren die HDV-Aufnahmen ) nur schick zu schneiden, wenn der Rechner UND die Software HD mitmacht.

zu 7. Auswahl ist recht groß, ob Adobe Premiere, Sony Vegas, Magix Video Deluxe.. Es wird wohl alle Programme auch als Testversionen geben, also Ausprobieren ( Wobei ich natürlich aufgrund der Plugin-Auswahl von Drittanbietern Premiere empfehle )


mfg chmee


----------



## dido78 (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

super, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort.

Also sicherlich soll es "günstig" sein, nur werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht in den Baumarkt gehen und mir irgendein Holzgestell zusammen basteln um dann grünen Stoff drauf aufzuhängen.

Ich habe z.B. bei Ebay sowas gefunden:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Chromakey-Green-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Das ist doch das richtige, oder ? Außerdem hätten die dann auch ein System wo man sowas drauf aufhängen kann. Würde doch gehen, oder ?

Als Kamera gibt es ja auch schon die HV30. Soweit ich gelesen habe, ist das der Nachfolger. Wäre die für sowas geeingnet ? 

Wie gesagt geht es bei nur um Webproduktion. Ich möchte also für unseren Shop einfach eine lustige Verkaufsshow machen oder Neuigkeiten rund um unseren Shop präsentieren. Das ganze natürlich so toll wie möglich. 

Hmmm, für mich wohl mit das schwierigste Thema ist "Licht" ? Ich habe mal bei Ebay ein bisschen geschaut. Da gibt es einige Koffersets mit Lampen. Reichen 3 Lampen ? Braucht man mehr ? Das ganze würde in einem ganz normalen Büroraum aufgebaut werden. Also mit Fenster und mit Neonröhrer an der Decke. Wieviel Licht braucht man ? Wie wird z.B. dann das Licht aufgestellt ? Einfach neben die Kamera und fertig ? Sorry da muss ich einfach mal ein bisschen dumm fragen.

O.K. PC ist kein Problem. Ist alles vorhanden.

Reicht so ein Richtmikro wirklich aus ? 
Ich meine die von Bits und so, scheinen ja auch nicht mehr zu haben. Ich habe aber mal ein anderes Setup gesehen, da wurde es mit Headset gemacht. Per Funk, wobei man dann ja wahrscheinlich noch eine Mega Soundkarte braucht usw. ? Weil gerade wenn man vielleicht auch mal zu zweit was machen möchte, wird es dann schwierig ?

Würde mich riesig freuen, hier noch mal zu lesen.

Grüße,
Dido


----------



## chmee (9. Dezember 2008)

Na dann wieder mal der Reihe nach 

HV30 - Na klar, warum nicht, die Bildwerte bei ausreichend Licht sind immer noch super. Das mit dem Tischler betrifft auch die Theke, muss von Vorne gut aussehen, aber von hinten, naja.. Das Stoff-eBay-Angebot ist ok. Wichtig ist es, den Stoff zu spannen, nicht einfach hängen zu lassen, jede Falte erschwert das Keying ungemein.

Licht : 3 sind definitiv zu wenig, 3x800W für den Sprecher und mindestens 2 weitere für den Stoff, um ihn homogen auszuleuchten. Mal in das erste Greenscreen-Video gucken und folgende Links durchlesen : http://www.movie-college.de/filmschule/licht/lichtfuehrung.htm und http://www.hackermovies.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=60298

Mikro : Richtmikros haben ihren Namen nicht von Ungefähr  Sie können aufgrund ihrer Richtwirkung sauber aus mehreren Metern die Klangquelle aufnehmen. Aber wenn Du unbedingt ein Mikro im Bild sehen willst, kannst Du auch so n Funkset nehmen.

mfg chmee


----------



## dido78 (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

so ich habe mich weiter umgeschaut.
Bisher ist der Stand folgendes:

Also als Videokamera kommt wahrscheinlich die Canon HV30 in betracht.

Das würde ich z.B. hier den Greenbox Stoff bestellen:

http://www.bestoftechnic.de/chromakey-green-screen-hintergrund-3x6-m.html

Dazu dann passend das Haltesystem:

http://www.bestoftechnic.de/hintergrundsystem-380.html

Für den Sound gibt es dann ein Richtmicro, oder was ähnliches, weil ich eigentlich kein Bock auf Headset habe. Kann man mit einem richtig Micro auch mal zu zweit vor der Kamera stehen ?

Theke, PC-Hardware usw. ist ja kein Problem. Also Software würde ich gerne auf die Creativ Suite von Adobe greifen wollen. Da lese ich mich gerade ein bisschen ein, aber ich denke das ist ein sehr mächtiges Paket.

Ich tue mich leider immer noch sehr schwer mit dem Licht ?

Mir wurde jetzt sowas hier empfohlen ?

http://www.bestoftechnic.de/seite/1/studioset-wien.html

Ist sowas o.K. ? Braucht man davon 4 oder reichen da 2 und dann noch mal 2 andere ? Oder braucht man sogar 6 Lampen ?

Das was später dann dabei rauskommen soll, ist sowas hier:

http://blog.masterhair.de

Diesen Film hab ich mal als ersten Test gemacht. Dort funktionierte das alles on fly. Das bedeutet Film in mehreren Szenen gedreht. Zum Schluss die besten Szenen ausgewählt, hintereinander zusammengefügt und auf dem USB-Stick den fertigen Film mitgenommen. Der Man hinter der Kamera hat dann in Echtzeit immer den richtigen Knopf gedrückt, wenn mal ein Titel eingefügt werden soll. Zur Not stell ich mir sogar vor, das auf der Theke eine Tastatur steht, wo man z.B. auf die Funktionstasten Befehle legen könnte, das dann wenn man F4 drückt, Titel XY einblendet usw.

Also was meint ihr ?

Grüße,
Dido


----------



## Jeree (12. Februar 2010)

Guck da mal lieber auf ebay mit dem greenscreen denn da gibt es denn für 60,00€
glg Jeree


----------



## chmee (12. Februar 2010)

Nachdem ich die ersten Testvideos auf Youtube gesehen habe, ein Tip an dido78: Besorg Dir noch CTB-Folie (zB Lee 204), um die Lampen kühler zu kriegen, dann musst Du sowas nicht mehr in der Post machen (weniger Rendering im Nachhinein), wahlweise muss der Weissabgleich manuell gemacht werden, damit es nicht so pappenwarm ist 

Lee Folien Erklärung
CTB -> Lee Folien 203 - 216

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Thema Theke:
Ich meine dass es kein Tischler sein muss.
Baumärkte bieten eine reichhaltige Dekorauswahl an Plattenmaterialien an und schneiden diese auch zu.
Den ggf. erforderlichen Kantenumleimer und den Zusammenbau sollte dann auch jeder hinbekommen, wenn er nicht gerade zwei linke Hände hat.

Thema Büro:
Ich würde die Fenster abdunkeln, um konstante Lichverhältnisse zu haben..... andernfalls könnte es passieren dass Du ständig an den Kameraeinstellungen "rumdrehen" musst (z.B. wenn plötzlich die Sonne durchs Fenster knallt oder eine dunkle Gewitterwolke aufzieht).
Ich kenne zwar eure Deckenleuchten und deren Anordnung nicht, aber Leuchtstoffröhren gibt es auch mit Tageslichfarbe.
Je nach Bauart, Anzahl und Anordnung der Deckenleuchten, können diese die wesentliche Beleuchtung übernehmen..... irgendwelche "Studioleuchten" brauchst Du dann (wenn überhaupt) nurnoch für den letzten Feinschliff.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## chmee (12. Februar 2010)

http://blog.masterhair.de/component...hair-praesentiert-sein-eigenes-tv-studio.html



> ..Deckenleuchten .. können .. die wesentliche Beleuchtung übernehmen..


Könnte man Grundausleuchtung nennen, aber ich kann nur sagen, sowas sieht schlimm aus. Das Licht kommt von direkt oben, also unansehnliche Schatten im Gesicht. Und da ja Schwerpunkt Greenscreen ist, MUSS mit zusätzlichen Leuchten gearbeitet werden. Letztendlich kann man mit Deckenlicht gar nicht soviel Licht machen, wie man für eine saftige kontrastreiche Aufnahme benötigt (wenn man nicht grad im Nachhinein unnötig Zeit in der Pro vergeuden will)..

mfg chmee

p.s.: Das Thema ist ja auch schon 1++ Jahr alt....


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Februar 2010)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> zu 5. Manche finden Baustellenstrahler toll, ich halte von Denen gar nix. Und bitte nicht unter 500W pro Lampe.


Und warum hälst Du von den Baustrahlern nichts?
Es gibt ja auch welche mit E27 Fassung..... und Kompaktleuchtstofflampen gibt es auch mit 6400 Kelvin..... die höchste Wattzahl die ich bisher gesehen habe liegt bei 150 Watt (entspricht ca. 750 Watt).
Sollte doch eigentlich reichen?!
Und für diffuses Licht gibt es weisse Regenschirme. 
Zugegeben, diese Baustrahler sind mit (ich glaube) ca. max. 175cm zwar etwas niedrig, aber dieses wäre ja noch das kleinste Übel. 

[edit]


chmee hat gesagt.:


> Das Licht kommt von direkt oben, also unansehnliche Schatten im Gesicht.


Kommt auf die Bauform der Lampen an.
Da spreche ich aus meiner Erfahrung in Druckereien. 



chmee hat gesagt.:


> p.s.: Das Thema ist ja auch schon 1++ Jahr alt....


*örgs*
Naja, aber evtl. hilft es ja noch anderen. 
[/edit]


----------



## chmee (12. Februar 2010)

Na gehen wir mal durch.

1. *Warum halte ich Nix von Baustrahlern:*
Das Leuchtmittel ist idR zu schwach. Da kann man entgegensetzen, man könnte Andere reinmachen, doch unter 300W würd ich darüber gar nicht erst nachdenken. Der wichtigere Punkt : Ein Baustrahler hat zwei Vorteile, billig und gerichtet (kann die Lichtleistung des Leuchtmittels in eine Richtung bündeln). Der Nachteil des Reflektors : Er macht schrecklich fleckiges Licht. Und sobald man etwas weggeht, ist es wieder zu schwach um wirklich etwas auszurichten. Ein Durchlichtschirm oder ähnliche Diffusoren schlucken soviel Licht, dass man wiederum ein Mehrfaches als Leuchtmittel braucht. Also landet man letztendlich doch bei professionellen Stufenlinsen, die sauber-flächiges gerichtetes helles Licht machen..

-> Lampe mehr als 500W, mehr als eine Lampe, keine Baustrahler, Diffusion schluckt viel Licht.
Wenn das alles nicht gegeben ist, hat man ein rauschiges, kontrast- & farbarmes Bild auf dem Tape(Video) und ärgert sich.

2. *Licht von Oben - Bauform.*
Die Bauform ändert nix an der Rcihtung, aus der das Licht kommt. Es kommt einfach von Oben. Ob es durch die Abstrahlcharakteristik/Bauform nun weichere oder härtere Schatten erzeugt, das Bild bleibt unästethisch. Zudem kommt auch Punkt 1 wieder ins Spiel. 3Chip-Kameras "können" noch ein schöneres Bild erzeugen, aber unterscheidet sich immer noch himmelweit vom "richtigen" Einsatz von Licht. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung als Videotechniker, Filmaffiner und Fotograf. Lichtsetzen ist eine sehenswerte (vor Allem bemerkte) Kunst (wenns nicht getan wird). 

3. Ich hab den Vermerk mit dem einen Jahr geschrieben, weil sich da schon etwas getan hat, wie man im angegebenen Link sehen kann. Nun heisst es, darauf bezogen Tipps zu geben.

p.s.:
4. *Kompaktleuchtstofflampen und generell Röhren*
Wenn sie nicht durch ein besonderes Vorschaltgerät betrieben werden, flackern sie. Das mag für das Auge nicht sonderlich sichtbar sein, doch in der Aufnahme sieht es schlimm aus. Zudem haben sie einen Hang ins Grüne, wenn es um Weissabgleich geht. Also auch da mit besonderer Vorsicht rangehen, von mir aus Ausprobieren, aber nicht sauer sein, wenn es nicht aussieht. 

mfg chmee


----------



## dido78 (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

hey ich habe erst jetzt gesehen das sich dieser Beitrag ja ohne mich weiterentwickelt hat. Also will ich mal wieder mitmischen und eure Meinung erfahren.

Wir haben jetzt noch mal deutlich aufgerüstet. 
Die dummen Baustrahler waren irgendwie nichts, oder wir waren zu blöd damit ein gescheites Licht hinzubekommen. Also habe ich noch mal 2 Lampen von den 1260 Watt Daylight Lampen gekauft. Wir haben davon nun also 5 mal die gleichen. 

Dazu habe ich noch einen Profischeinwerfer für die Beleuchtung von hinten gekauft. Mit einem passenden Stativ das ich das Licht nicht von der Seite aufbauen muss, sondern jetzt wirklich hinter den Stoff von oben positionieren kann. Die Lampe hat 1000 Watt und ich kann an der Lampe den Lichtkegel bestimmen. Das ist so eine Theaterlampe. Außerdem hängt die Lampe an einem Dimmer, das ich auch dimmen kann. 

So das ganze sieht nun so aus:

http://picasaweb.google.de/maik.mueller78/Tvstudio?feat=directlink#

Das hier ist das aktuellste Video was ich nun mal "Vollwertig" aufgenommen habe:

http://www.youtube.com/user/masterhairTV#p/a/u/0/kCvwR06u9hM

Was meint ihr ? Der Ton ist mittlerweile auch ziemlich gut. Ich habe uns so ein richtiges Funk Ansteckmicro gekauft. Das mit dem Richtmicro war irgendwie nichts. War total viel Hall drin wie man auf dem einen VIdeo aus dem virtuellen Salon hören kann. Oder bekommt man das auch irgendwie noch besser hin ?

@chmee
Was ist deine Meinung ? Du kennst dich ja ganz gut aus ? Kannst du dir mal die Bilder bitte anschauen vom Studio ? Was würdest du noch ändern ? Wie sind die Abstände ?

Als Software nutzen wir BoinxTV. Ziemlich cool das Programm. Ich habe nur noch nicht rausbekommen wie ich einzelnen Szenen drehen kann. Ich würde vielleicht gerne mal bei einzelnen Szenen näher an den Sprecher gehen und nicht nur immer aus dieser Totalen arbeiten.

Kennt eventuell jemand noch so eine Software wie BoinxTV nur für Windows ?

Freu mich auf euer Feedback.

Grüße,
Dido


----------



## chmee (15. Februar 2010)

Moin, ich versuche mal zu jedem Video was zu sagen:

"Erster Test": 
Weissabgleich hat nicht gestimmt, viel zu warmes Gesicht, Keyingversuch in Kinderbeinen.

"Nimmt Gestalt an":
Warmtöne stark entsättigt, zu dunkel, Keying schon recht gut.

"GW Dualsenses":
Keying gefällt, Lichtsetzung schlecht, das Spitzlicht von Hinten macht nen schönen Schatten auf dem Tisch und lässt ihn strahlen, aber auf den Haaren/Schultern passiert Nix, da soll es aber hin. Frontlicht weiterhin zu dunkel. Haare&Hose abgesoffen in schwarz. Hemdwahl schlecht, feine Muster führen zu Moirebildung, Ergebnis sichtbar. Brille macht das Lichtsetzen nicht einfacher, aber es gibt immer einen Weg 

mfg chmee


----------



## dido78 (15. Februar 2010)

Moin,

ja wir haben festgestellt das man ja auch noch Einstellungen in der Kamera machen kann. Wir haben die Canon HV30 und ich habe jetzt in der Kamera mal den Automatikmodus ausgeschaltet und mal mit den Lichteinstellungen in der Kamera gespielt. Das war wohl das Problem bei dem Video "Nimmt Gestalt an".

Ich weiß nicht ob du einen Youtube Zugang hast. Ich habe hier noch zwei Testvideos die ich ziemlich gut finden:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAGYkmNEj44

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubGvEW90BGk

Vielleicht kannst du die ja sehen. Find ich schon nicht schlecht. Da hab ich auch wieder eine bessere Gesichtsfarbe 

Ist das Setup ansonsten O.K. ? Würdest du noch was verändern ?

Grüße,
Dido


----------



## chmee (15. Februar 2010)

Um die "privaten" Videos zu sehen, musst Du mich zum Freund machen, glaube ich. Such nach phreekz

mfg chmee


----------



## dido78 (15. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ok habe ich gerade gesendet. Kannst ja mal schauen ob es angekommen ist.

Grüße,
dido


----------



## chmee (15. Februar 2010)

Grad angeschaut, also Gesicht und Frontbeleuchtung find ich schon ganz angenehm, bei "besseres Gesicht" fiel mir aber auf Anhieb wieder das fehlende Spitzlicht auf, welches dem Moderator eine Plastizität vor dem Background geben würde (Gleichzeitig die Keying-Ergebnisse verbessern). Beim Beispiel "mit Theke" sieht man dann vollends, dass das Licht von Hinten irgendwie falsch ausgerichtet ist, es macht einen schönen Schein/Körperschatten auf der linken Seite der Theke, trifft aber nicht Kopf und Schultern.

mfg chmee


----------



## dido78 (15. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ok, also dann haben wir wohl scheinbar das Spitzlicht noch nicht im Griff ?

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe muss/sollte das Spitzlicht immer auf Kopf und Schulter leuchten ? Es kann sein das wir es einfach zu weit nach unten gerichtet haben, es also daher z.B. mehr den Tisch anleuchtet anstatt Kopf und Schulter ?

Grüße,
Dido


----------



## chmee (15. Februar 2010)

Der Tisch sollte ausnahmslos von Vorne erhellt werden. Ich denke, das Spitzlicht hat eine gute Position bekommen, wenn

1. Du (der Moderator) einen schicken Schein bekommst
2. die Schatten auf dem Tisch wegfallen
3. bei Objektpräsentation (in der Hand) wieder etwas vom Spitzlicht darauf fällt.

Ideal wäre es, wenn das Spitzlicht von Hinten über den Tisch schiesst bzw. per Tore eingegenzt wird, dass Nix auf dem Tisch landet, denn dies macht immer Spitzlichter und Schatten vom Moderator und ist nicht schön.

mfg chmee


----------



## dido78 (15. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ja den Gedanken mit den Toren hatte ich auch. Man kann zur Spitzlichtlampe auch noch passend so Tore kaufen. Sind zwar mega teuer, aber was tut man nicht alles um ein möglichst sehr gutes Ergebniss zu bekommen. 
Ich möchte halt eines Tages ein Setup haben, was dann fest steht und wir in nur ein paar Minuten mal "schnell" ein Video machen können. Das ist das Ziel 

In der Software die wir nutzen kann man auch noch erkennen das immer noch ein leichter "grüner" Rand z.B. um den Moderator oder um den Tisch zu sehen ist. 

Auch bin ich wie gesagt noch nicht ganz mit den Szenen Einstellungen zufrieden. Wahrscheinlich brauchen wir fast noch eine zweite Kamera wo man dann einmal näher ran gehen kann wie im privaten Video zu sehen und einmal von weiter weg, das man auch ein bisschen was von der schönen Theke sieht. 

Grüße,
dido


----------



## chmee (15. Februar 2010)

Ihr kriegt das schon hin. Vergiß nicht, wir sind keine Richter über Gut oder Schlecht, wir helfen nur und Du entscheidest, wann es gefällt 

Ach ja, anstatt Torblenden könnt Ihr auch ne Rolle "Blackwrap/Blackfoil/Cinefoil" kaufen, schwarz gemattete Alu-Folie, die man im Filmbereich zum schnellen Abschatten nimmt.

mfg chmee


----------



## dido78 (15. Februar 2010)

Ja das ist auch super. Klar entscheiden tun wir selbst. Ich bin ja über jeden Tipp dankbar.

Grüße,
Dido


----------

